# Suddenly odd cycles



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

*Hope this is the right place for this*

My cycle is always long, and a bit irregular, but over the past year or 2, I have been charting (CM only, not temp) and I thought I had them figured out now.
The first part (til ovulation) can vary quite a bit but I *never* ovulate before day 22 to 30. The luteal phase is pretty much always 13 days.

But this cycle I appear to have ovulated around day 15 (based on EWCM) but my period still has not arrived (2 days late) pregnancy is not a possibility.

So do these things happen? luteal phase get weird because of early ovulation or something?

*very confused*


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

bump?

Anyone?

Am I in the wrong place?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you're in the right place... the only thing I can think of is maybe when you saw the patch of mucous you didn't actually ovulate. ovulating earlier shouldn't effect your LP.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

umm







:

is there an I feel like an idiot smilie anywhere around?

Turns out I had my dates confused. And my period started today. On time.








:







:







:

(but thanks for responding texaspeach







)


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I had a weird cycle last month where I had a 9 or 10 day LP instead of my usual 13-14 day LP.

How young can perimenopause start?


----------

